

Ask HN: How do you Deal with Multiple Identities? - mikedanko

Today when cementing some things with my new company, I'd realized I've amassed quite a few Google Accounts -- personal, my company, and someone I consult(ed) for. There's also the current day job's whole communications suite and everything that comes with it.<p>I'm not so concerned with dealing with the amount of incoming signal or noise, but what I'm curious about is have people who have defined who is the "work me", "personal me", or "work me #4"? Or have you done what I've done so far and kept it to a single silo?
======
anthonycerra
I'm in a similar boat.

What I do is keep the day job communication completely separate from
everything else for legal and a host of other reasons.

I now send all non-personal email from my startup's address because I want to
create consistency. Every email you send creates exposure for your startup.
The most successful guys, though they may have a million things going on at
once, have an identity they stick to. Jason Fried isn't jason@fried.com and
his partner DHH isn't david@loudthinking.com. They both use @37signals because
consistency + frequency = branding.

